# She got into something



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I think it was the little pellets left by the rabbits around here, naughty girl. Maybe she just wanted me to finally post about her in the senior section 

I think it was Tuesday I noticed that the queen of perfect stools had a soft one, so right to the chicken and rice thing. Did that for 2 days then mixed in half kibble for a day, no problems. Made the mistake of starting full kibble yesterday and she had a blowout this morning so cleaning her lovely pants/feathers again, stinky stuff. We have all been there I think, eh?

So off to market to get some more food for the girl and to lengthen it out a bit longer. Maybe some Metronidazole or Panacur could be in her future.

Don't know why I'm even posting this except I've had Tucker flashbacks doing the home cooking thing again, sigh, god how I miss that boy. She is fine otherwise and figured her first post in the senior section is better to be a (hopefully) minor one. Been there done that with stool issues, figured all my fellow poop detectives just had to know: What fun.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

aaah, that's what happens when you catch the Easter bunny and become an imposter with the bunny ears, even if you are as cute as a button!:uhoh: I hope Fiona gets solid stools soon. Oh yes, been there and done that and it's never a fun chore.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wishing Fiona a speedy recovery, Steve. I know how fun it is when you have to clean off the pants/feathers... She is a beauty, messy pants and all.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

uh oh, poor Fiona and poor Steve!! I always have metronidazole around for those dietary indiscretions, a couple of days of it fixes them right up!
Hope everything is back to normal soon.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I totally believe in keeping flagyl around the house for that same reason. 

Do you ever wonder if these dogs get into the garbage just so they can go on the hamburger and rice treatment? I know that when he's having bottom issues, Jacks will watch me and if he sees me boiling up some hamburger, then he will sit there in drooling expectation. 

Hope the problem clears up and she's back on regular kibble soon<:


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, poor little Fiona! She's having too much fun thinking she's a rabbit, too  She's lucky to have such a good daddy to make her some chicken and rice to help settle her belly. Sometimes, Steve when Katie has mild issues, I add about 15ml (3tsp) of children's Kaopectate to her food. The clay like texture helps to bind her up, and the mild aspirin in it helps to settle the digestive tract. It has often saved me having to use the flagyl.

Best of all, Katie likes the flavour 

I hope Fiona feels better soon. I can imagine that cooking for her made you think of Tucker. It's only natural - but obviously a labour of love for both!

Kim


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hope Fiona enjoys her chicken and rice meals for a few days! Get well soon girl...Daddy does not like to clean your pants everyday, even though he loves u!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

too bad you're not closer, I have a whole lot of nice boiled, shredded beef that would be real yummy in rice


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope the lovely Fiona is better now. I'll bet she had fun eating whatever, but ick.:yuck:

I can sure understand how home cooking made you think of tucker. I still think aobut his video fishing in the swimming pool and smile through a tear. He sure did have a love of life and wore his feeling on his sleeve (or his tail in his case). HUgs to you - they sure do take a piece of our heart with them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve and Fiona*

Steve and Fiona

Funny you should mention the rabbit poop! Ken just had Tonka to the vet for his shots on Sat., and I sent a fecal sample for testing and according to our vet Tonka has parasites from eating Rabbit Poop and if TOnka has it I'm sure Tucker does. Lately, both of them are eating grass and I'm sure other things.
So both Tonka and Tucker have to take antibiotics for 9 days and then their stools have to be rechecked.

Problem is that I can't for the life of me-short of a muzzle-preventing them from doing this over and over. Our dogs are never out there more than enough time to do their business and we are always watching them!!

Just wanted to warn you that Fiona might have parasites too.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hope Fiona is feeling better this morning.

My bridge boy Sam used to snack under our rabbit hutch. I stopped him when I caught him but he still managed to get a snack pretty regularly. He never had loose stools and the idea of getting a parasite never crossed my mind. Luckily he never did pick one up. We had 2 bunnies, so quite a load under the hutch which I used in my flower garden with great results. 

Again, I hope she's feeling better today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Katie and Paddy's Mum;1420232 Sometimes said:


> You need to be careful with the Kaopectate, the asprin ingredient is not good for dog tummies. My vet said no to Kaopectate, since that is a new additive. Also check to make sure they don't flavor with xylitol. My vet said immodium is clear and fine to use for Gabby if her tummy flared up again.
> 
> Hope Fiona is all better now. Gabby says chicken and rice is tasteless and she wants FLAVOR again. We are starting to re introduce her kibble. However I want to keep her on rice through Sat AM or as long as we need to hid pills in her food. She is not as suspicious, if she can't see them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how is Fiona???


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Tapeworms can be a result of poop eating. They are pretty easy to see and easy to treat.:yuck: Keep an eye on Fiona and make sure she didn't pick them up from her snack.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> how is Fiona???


She is just happy as ever, had a case of the zoomies yesterday playing with her ball. So much fun to see a 8.5yr old zip around like a puppy  No update on the stool thing, she hasn't had one yet but expect one this afternoon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

So VERY GLAD THAT Fiona is feeling better!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> She is just happy as ever, had a case of the zoomies yesterday playing with her ball. So much fun to see a 8.5yr old zip around like a puppy  No update on the stool thing, she hasn't had one yet but expect one this afternoon.


We'll be waiting with bated breath for a thorough description.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> We'll be waiting with bated breath for a thorough description.


Very funny Teresa, shall I bring the measuring tape and camera along?:

Well, lets hope a measuring tape could be used instead of a pile of you know what :yuck::uhoh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

OK, I'm laughing now because I just had lunch with another GRF member and we were discussing poop--I can only imagine what those around us were thinking if they overhead! 

Yes, Steve, a camera and measuring tape would be entirely appropriate for forum discussion...:uhoh:

I hope Fiona continues to zoom around--I also am a huge fan of senior golden zoomies!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> OK, I'm laughing now because I just had lunch with another GRF member and we were discussing poop--I can only imagine what those around us were thinking if they overhead!
> 
> Yes, Steve, a camera and measuring tape would be entirely appropriate for forum discussion...:uhoh:
> 
> I hope Fiona continues to zoom around--I also am a huge fan of senior golden zoomies!


Here I am... the other half of the poop conversation. Hey, it is what it is! lol


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I was snoozing on the sofa, warm and comfy, and suddenly thought to myself, "oh no, I'd better go sign on and see what Fiona's poop looked like!!"
And what??? no update???
Hope she's doing good!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Just stopping by to check in on "Poop Watch". Hope Fiona is feeling better.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm now imagining Barb waking up and immediately thinking about Fiona's poop! :uhoh:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm now imagining Barb waking up and immediately thinking about Fiona's poop! :uhoh:


Me too. I am sure that if Steve's camera was on the blink his descriptive powers were up to the task. I wouldn't say we are a very discriminating audience.:doh: Of course, Pudden's blueberry poop can never be matched.:uhoh:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Morning of day 3: no poop report yet. There is a small possibility she could have had one yesterday off in the brush on our walk, but I was distracted talking to another dog walker for all of 30-45 seconds. Nothing on her feathers if she did and she is fine and well as ever



coppers-mom said:


> Of course, Pudden's blueberry poop can never be matched.:uhoh:


We will never forget the included color wheel for reference :bowl:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

You are TOO FUNNY!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, don't laugh, I rushed home from training and signed on to see how Fiona's poop looked.....glad to hear the pants are clean!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, clean pants are a wonderful thing  If she did not take one yesterday it is going to be ginormous! She has only ever been a once a day girl since I got her. Usually once every 2 weeks or so she might even skip a day. She gets the most out of her food, that's for sure.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, this is just a poopy themed week....I'm wondering about Fiona and her pants and meantime Toby's vet and I have an extended conversation about the state of Toby's poop in relation to his digestive enzyme deficiency......only thing is Toby's back end fur is referred to in these parts as a "skirt", not "pants"...which only adds to his Diva dogsona (new word, derived from persona). 

As we walked back from our vet appointment Toby unloaded some saved up poop--and it definitely had an orange aura around it--all those Easter carrots are now scooped and re-bagged!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Last week Fiona had the orange aura poop too with the sweet potatoes  Never heard it called a skirt, more fitting for a girl though.



Dallas Gold said:


> -all those Easter carrots are now scooped and re-bagged!


Gosh I hope they are not for resale


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

It's so funny that we're all on poop patrol with you 

Kim


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Believe it or not, I am rendered "speechless".

I shall have to let this stew in my mind:doh: and prepare a proper response later.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm sitting here at my desk laughing at all of you on your poop talk.....

Go Fiona, Go!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Last week Fiona had the orange aura poop too with the sweet potatoes  Never heard it called a skirt, more fitting for a girl though.
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I hope they are not for resale


Wanna buy some recycled carrots? :no::uhoh:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

She finally went this afternoon and it seemed fine  Nothing photo worthy though, just a normal poo. She must have went yesterday because it sure wasn't 3 days worth of food that came out. Guess it is time to bump up the kibble some more and see what happens.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Reminds me of a story from a long time ago when Tiny and Toby were just young punks. We had gone blueberry picking in Michigan, and of course picked tons and tons of them. We took the dogs, who picked their own berries fresh of the bushes. 
Coincidentally, we had a vet appointment the next day for their routine well care. So I brought him a nice big bag of fresh picked blueberries.
I was commenting to him that the dogs LOVED the blueberries, but they came back out exactly how they went in...he paused....held up the ziplock bag of berries, and said, "ohh....is this the fecal sample???"


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so glad to hear Fiona is all better!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I certainly hope you did the " solid poop dance" !!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm happy Fiona is back to normal. Alas this poopy thread has served its purpose.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh sure, go ahead and jinx it for me Anne :nono:



Claire's Friend said:


> I certainly hope you did the " solid poop dance" !!!:banana::banana::banana:


I would have loved to but my sciatica is killing me! So frustrating when it is beautiful weather now with so much to do outside. The grass should be mowed, some deadfall needs to be cut up with the chainsaw, I want to set up the camper for Fiona, canoeing etc., plus try to get work done to pay the bills. Why couldn't this happen during our cruddy winter, Grrrr!!!

I think I will limp over to the pond to set up a chair and catch her some little flopping sunfishes


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You go catch your girl some sunfish and be sure and post some pictures of her with them.


----------

